# Best recording of Tchaikovsky's 3rd Symphony



## Karoll (Apr 11, 2014)

What is the best, definitive performance of Tchaikovsky's 3rd "Polish" Symphony in your opinion?


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

PHILHARMONICA SLAVONICA the conductor is CARLO PANTELLI


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

My favorite, 1970's Philharmonia O./Muti. :tiphat:


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

I would highly recommend the Bernstein New York Philharmonic reading; Maestro Bernstein seemed to have a real affinity for Tchaikovsky--as well as Mahler--and this really comes through in his traversals of their symphonies.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Whilst Mravinsky and Dorati are giants among Mr.T's work, the early symphonies are bit lacklustre to my ears. I like Jansons/Oslo Philharmonic for the first 3 symphonies. He gives it a bit of 'oomph'.


----------



## Karoll (Apr 11, 2014)

And what do you think about Markevitch or Haitink recordings?


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Karoll said:


> And what do you think about Markevitch or Haitink recordings?


Markevitch does a great job. Definately worth a listen. I would best describe Haitink as balanced, disciplined and ultimately too boring for Tchaikovsky. Not in the same league.


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3 in D major, Op. 29 'Polish'

Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra
Zubin Mehta
Recorded: 1977-08-26
Recording Venue: Royce Hall, University Of California, Los Angeles (U.C.L.A.)

" My favourite Polish. Excellent performance and sound quality"


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

My favorite 3rds:

1) Karajan, BPO on DG
2) Markevitch LSO on Philips
3) Svetlanov USSR orch (whatever name is used) on Melodiya (once on Angel records)
4) Maazel, VPO on Decca

All of them treat it with respect and play the work to beautiful effect. The real test is the coda of the finale - it should lift you out of your seat, make your blood pressure rise - it can be thrilling, done well.

Two duds: Jarvi on Bis. It's too slow, too nice. Dorati: he takes a short cut and it's jarring by upsetting Tchaikovsky's usual patten of playing two bars and then repeating them. Dumb move.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Couac Addict said:


> Markevitch does a great job. Definately worth a listen. I would best describe Haitink as balanced, disciplined and ultimately too boring for Tchaikovsky. Not in the same league.


Don't know the Markevitch but would agree about the Haitink, though IMHO the problem lies partly in the music itself, which for my money is Tchaikovsky's least memorable symphony, and by some distance too.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Not a symphony I have heard in a long while, but my go-to versions are Karajan and Dorati


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Abbado/ChicagoSO - wonderful solo work. Love the finale!!


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

My personal favorites:


Svetlanov with the Russian Federation Symphony Orchestra (Canyon Classics)
Riccardo Muti with the Philharmonia Orchestra (EMI)
Vladimir Fedoseyev with the Tchaikovsky Symphony Orchestra of Moscow Radio


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

1. Igor Markevitch with the London Symphony Orchestra on Decca (favorite)
2. Karajan with the Berlin Philharmonic on DG


----------



## DLOinQUEENS (Nov 22, 2018)

Mehta and the LA Phil or Petrenko with the Royal Liverpool Phil. For me, this symphony is all about the finale - if it’s not played with furious, reckless abandon, then I’m not interested in the recording. I think Mehta really nails it.


----------



## bidgycollectioncrazy (1 mo ago)

Animal the Drummer said:


> Don't know the Markevitch but would agree about the Haitink, though IMHO the problem lies partly in the music itself, which for my money is Tchaikovsky's least memorable symphony, and by some distance too.


 Thats just your opinion; in my opinion, it is Tchaikovsky's absolute best symphony, and not meant to be "Polish" at all; that is some ridiculous British conductors' theory; it is actually about the sad and terrible assassination of Tzar Nicholas and his family; It is profoundly Russian, and extremely moving, especially the first movement. Listen to it on a snowy, freezing, cold day.....


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

bidgycollectioncrazy said:


> Thats just your opinion; in my opinion, it is Tchaikovsky's absolute best symphony....


I don't know if #3 is his best, but it's certainly enjoyable....i rank it right with #s 1 and 2....which i prefer by far over 4 and 5....


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

I can't say the 2nd or 3rd do much for me, but I suppose if I had to pick a performance that does these earlier symphonies justice it would be Markevitch. For me, the definitive 1st remains Tilson Thomas with the Boston Symphony Orchestra on DG.

This one:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I love the Muti set, Antal Dorati and Leonard Bernstein are amongs my top 3.


----------

